# Missing /dev/cdrom on my laptop (HP 6715b)

## sir83

Hi,

I've tried searching around for a solution, but I haven't found one that works. 

I have vista on another partition, it works there. 

I've tried to modify the kernel while following some guides, but no luck.

Shoudn't the cdrom apear automatically in the /dev/ folder?

I need help!   :Confused: 

uname -a :

Linux sirlaptop 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #4 SMP Mon Jun 15 20:22:52 CEST 2009 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

I can post more info if needed.

Thanks!

----------

## dopow

I think your model laptop has a sata dvd drive, so your dvd drive might be /dev/sr0.

----------

## sir83

 *dopow wrote:*   

> I think your model laptop has a sata dvd drive, so your dvd drive might be /dev/sr0.

 

Here is the output from 'ls -a1 /dev/':

.                                                                

..                                                               

.udev                                                            

XOR                                                              

audio                                                            

autofs                                                           

bsg                                                              

bus                                                              

console                                                          

core                                                             

cpu                                                              

cpu_dma_latency                                                  

device-mapper                                                    

disk                                                             

dri                                                              

dsp                                                              

fd                                                               

full                                                             

fuse                                                             

hpet                                                             

hw_random                                                        

hwrng                                                            

initctl                                                          

input                                                            

kmem                                                             

kmsg                                                             

log                                                              

loop                                                             

loop0                                                            

loop1                                                            

loop2                                                            

loop3                                                            

loop4                                                            

loop5                                                            

loop6                                                            

loop7                                                            

mapper                                                           

md                                                               

md0                                                              

mem                                                              

mixer                                                            

network_latency                                                  

network_throughput                                               

null                                                             

nvram                                                            

oldmem                                                           

port                                                             

ppp                                                              

ptmx                                                             

pts                                                              

ram                                                              

ram0                                                             

ram1                                                             

ram10                                                            

ram11                                                            

ram12                                                            

ram13                                                            

ram14                                                            

ram15                                                            

ram2                                                             

ram3                                                             

ram4                                                             

ram5                                                             

ram6                                                             

ram7                                                             

ram8                                                             

ram9                                                             

ramdisk                                                          

random                                                           

rd                                                               

root                                                             

rtc                                                              

rtc0                                                             

sda                                                              

sda1                                                             

sda2                                                             

sda4                                                             

sequencer                                                        

sequencer2                                                       

sg0                                                              

shm                                                              

snapshot                                                         

snd                                                              

stderr                                                           

stdin                                                            

stdout                                                           

tty                                                              

tty0                                                             

tty1                                                             

tty10                                                            

tty11                                                            

tty12                                                            

tty13                                                            

tty14                                                            

tty15                                                            

tty16                                                            

tty17                                                            

tty18                                                            

tty19                                                            

tty2                                                             

tty20                                                            

tty21                                                            

tty22                                                            

tty23                                                            

tty24                                                            

tty25                                                            

tty26                                                            

tty27                                                            

tty28                                                            

tty29                                                            

tty3                                                             

tty30                                                            

tty31                                                            

tty32                                                            

tty33                                                            

tty34                                                            

tty35                                                            

tty36                                                            

tty37                                                            

tty38                                                            

tty39                                                            

tty4                                                             

tty40                                                            

tty41                                                            

tty42                                                            

tty43                                                            

tty44                                                            

tty45                                                            

tty46                                                            

tty47                                                            

tty48                                                            

tty49                                                            

tty5                                                             

tty50                                                            

tty51                                                            

tty52                                                            

tty53                                                            

tty54                                                            

tty55                                                            

tty56                                                            

tty57                                                            

tty58                                                            

tty59                                                            

tty6                                                             

tty60                                                            

tty61                                                            

tty62                                                            

tty63                                                            

tty7                                                             

tty8                                                             

tty9                                                             

ttyS0                                                            

ttyS1                                                            

ttyS2                                                            

ttyS3                                                            

urandom                                                          

usbdev1.1_ep00                                                   

usbdev1.1_ep81                                                   

usbdev2.1_ep00                                                   

usbdev2.1_ep81                                                   

usbdev2.2_ep00

usbdev2.2_ep02

usbdev2.2_ep03

usbdev2.2_ep04

usbdev2.2_ep81

usbdev2.2_ep82

usbdev2.2_ep83

usbdev2.2_ep84

usbdev3.1_ep00

usbdev3.1_ep81

usbdev4.1_ep00

usbdev4.1_ep81

usbdev4.2_ep00

usbdev4.2_ep02

usbdev4.2_ep81

usbdev5.1_ep00

usbdev5.1_ep81

usbdev6.1_ep00

usbdev6.1_ep81

usbmon0

usbmon1

usbmon2

usbmon3

usbmon4

usbmon5

usbmon6

vcs

vcs1

vcs12

vcs2

vcs3

vcs4

vcs5

vcs6

vcs7

vcsa

vcsa1

vcsa12

vcsa2

vcsa3

vcsa4

vcsa5

vcsa6

vcsa7

zero

----------

## sir83

This is from dmesg:

[    0.849171] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.849647] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.849787] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.850017] ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

[    0.850034] ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.850149] ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

[    0.850313] ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    0.850445] ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pio slum part

[    0.850709] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.851045] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.851292] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.851499] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.851729] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd0609000 port 0xd0609100 irq 16

[    0.851857] ata2: DUMMY

[    0.851936] ata3: DUMMY

[    0.852018] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.157066] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.157968] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9160821AS, 3.BHE, max UDMA/100

[    1.158052] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

[    1.158152] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    1.159230] ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

[    1.159324] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.170183] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9160821AS      3.BH PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.170551] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    1.170693] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.170775] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.170801] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.171004] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors: (160 GB/149 GiB)

[    1.171144] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.171234] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.171270] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.171400]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda4

[    1.194601] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.194828] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

----------

## dopow

Can you please post your kernel config (usually /usr/src/linux/.config).  Please use pastebin, and then post the link.

----------

## 01allein

 *sir83 wrote:*   

> This is from dmesg:
> 
> [    0.849171] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.
> 
> [    0.849647] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
> ...

 

I had exactly the same problem, and the only solution to my problem wat to use genkernel.

Why, because every time I recompiled, I pretended that I had selected the right driver(s) for my cdrom, but It wasnt true, then I had to use genkernel.

----------

## sir83

 *dopow wrote:*   

> Can you please post your kernel config (usually /usr/src/linux/.config).  Please use pastebin, and then post the link.

 

Here we go: http://pastebin.com/m6c959634

I tried to mount sg0 like this: mount -t iso9660 -o ro /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrom/'

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device

----------

## dopow

How do you have your BIOS configured to work with the drives?  AHCI or IDE emulation?  AHCI is probably the way to go on your system.

----------

## sir83

 *dopow wrote:*   

> How do you have your BIOS configured to work with the drives?  AHCI or IDE emulation?  AHCI is probably the way to go on your system.

 

It's not possible to do much changes in this HP-bios. Everything is auto detect. I can activate/deactivate some functions like fingerprintreader, bluetooth, wlan etc. and its possible to change the boot order.

----------

## sir83

 *01allein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I had exactly the same problem, and the only solution to my problem wat to use genkernel.
> 
> Why, because every time I recompiled, I pretended that I had selected the right driver(s) for my cdrom, but It wasnt true, then I had to use genkernel.

 

Thanks for the tip, I'm now emerging genkernel.

----------

